# where to buy flourite black



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

As the title states does anyone know where to get flourite black in scarborough?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Cheapest is bigals in scarb, but lucky without tax would probably be better. I think they raised the price for the black at luckys if I remember correctly last time it might be around 28-29? But the last place I want to give my business is luckys.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I believe aquapets on steeles has flourite black and the flourite black sand. Not sure if they have it in stock, so would be best to call ahead first.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey default, what happen at Lucky's?

As for the black, you can find them anywhere. BigAL Scar has them and I got them for 29 or 32 dollars, can't remember.


----------

